# i have re homed a hamster



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

Well as you no i got my hamsters last week and they are lovely well i have re homed another one from some one and the hamster is fine but the cage was horrible so i am now waiting for his new cage.
My son has named him fuzzy, he is a russian dwarf with red eyes but he is a cutie and when i get some pics i will put them on here and of my others too.
Well i just wanted to share my news.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Well done for taking him on 

If he has red eyes, he'll be a campbells russian dwarf


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well done for rehoming him. I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

thanks girls.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I misread the title and thought you had rehomed yours :-(

Thats great that you have rehomed another one! Soon you'll be hamster mad..... LOL

Hope you get piccys soon. I have a red eyed one and i think they are cuter than the black eyed ones, I have got 1 red eyed and 2 ruby eyed. Ooops I forgot about Poppy.... she lives with cherrie, and she has black eyes.... sowwy Poppy! LOL 

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a white, red eyed Campbells dwarf, I only rehomed her last week and she is so adorable.(even if she gave birth unexpectedly) hope you enjoy your little one.


----------

